# VERY high pH, GH, and KH



## Rhombo (Aug 26, 2003)

my pH is 7.8
my KH is 214.8 ppm
and my GH is 429.6 ppm

i'm cycling my tank and hope to get a rhom in a couple wks... what (if anything) should i do with my water?? I also have live plants, in case that matters


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Those values are quite high, but your rhom should be able to adapt to it. I wouldn't try to bring down the pH because your KH is so high that your pH will probably bounce right back up.

If you want to drop all those values, you can use reverse osmosis water to dilute the hardness and bring your pH down a bit. You can also filter your water with peat. Otherwise, I would just leave it as it is but make sure your tank is cycled before adding your rhom. Low levels of ammonia can be toxic at high pH.


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

My water parameters are very similar to Rhombo, but my KH is around 80ppm. My water from the tap fluctuates around 250ppm - 420ppm in GH. I am trying to figure out what is a good ratio of RO water to tap water. Does anyone know a good ratio? I read through other threads that one member used 1 gallon RO to 10 gallons tap. I have also found 50/50 mix in other threads. If anyone knows a good mix please share your experiences, appreciate any info and help.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

I too am looking to lower my pH. What kinda mix do I need to get around 6.8, if my pH is 7.6?

Is distlled water good? I can get it cheap, like 60 cents a gallon.

Or I can get something like this and use RO water:

http://www.edenengineering.com/cgi-bin/EED...talogno=ERO-535


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

RO and ph, need input

Ok, I found a thread where another member mentioned 3:1 ratio for tap to RO water. I have also found other threads where a member's pH dropped to 5.0. It seems like I will have to just estimate and take readings and keep a log for future water changes.


----------

